# Hired Man Breisch part



## BobsModels (May 10, 2009)

Hi

I am finishing up a Hired Man engine. One of the last parts I am making is the the latch up arm that latches the exhaust rod.  I was just about finished when I looked carefully at the drawing. I was going to make the roller end of the arm. I thought it was just a drill rod part pressed into the end. After looking at the drawing it is clear there is a 3/32 shaft with a 3/16 roller on it. What is not clear is what is going on. If that roller is supposed to be a running fit - I do not see what keeps it on the shaft. It seems it will just fall off. 

Could someone who has built a hired man give me some advice

Thanks

Bob


----------



## gbritnell (May 10, 2009)

Bob, 
I don't have my drawings handy but here's a picture of mine. I don't know what the drawing called for originally but I suspect it was something like mine. It's just a shoulder bolt through the roller wheel and arm with a nut on the inboard side. I used a roller bearing on mine. That way I have the hard surface of the bearing plus the antifriction qualities without having to oil it. 
gbritnell


----------



## ghart3 (May 10, 2009)

Bob, don't have my drawings handy either. Seem to recall what your asking about and drawing being unclear.  Guessing your talking about the roller that fits at the crankshaft end.  Thinking what had done was find a ball bearing in my junk drawer that would fit in slot of collar that the gov'n weights move on the crankshaft. Think peened end of pin a little to hold ball bearing on pin.       gary


----------



## BobsModels (May 10, 2009)

Gary

that is the part I am making. The 3/16" roller needs to fit in the collar slot. I had thought of just peening it but that seemed too simple. Guess it makes more sense now that I see your picture. 

Next time I ask I need to be a little more clear with the question.

Thanks to both for responses

Bob


----------



## rklopp (May 12, 2009)

On mine, I just made up a plane roller bushing out of drill rod and hardened it. If I recall correctly, I used a dowel pin for the journal, pressed into the end of the latch lever. The bottom of the governor collar groove keeps the roller from going anywhere. On mine, the lever, dowel, and roller are deeper into the collar groove than shown in the photos above.


----------

